# $70.00!!!



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just hit a new record for filling my F150 -- $70.00 and thats at $3.31 a gal - they're saying $4.00 by summer. Luckliy I live very close to work and only fill up about every 3 weeks. Prior to us moving 2 years ago to be nearer both my wife's and my job I was filling up twice a week - Thank God I'm not doing that anymore!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I put in 12.9 gallons of 91 octane,thats 52.74! That was at 4.08/gal,today its 4.20!!


----------



## Triffin (Apr 20, 2005)

Getting pricey here in sw CT .. :bash::duel:

Diesel is over $4.50 / gal
87/89/91 octane gasoline 3.69/3.89/4.05 ..
Going up 3-4 cents per day lately ..
Not looking forward to this fall's heating oil prices ..
We use much more of that than gasoline for the cars ..

Triff ..:bash::bash:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

70$ won't even get me started filling up...


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

My wifes rig is a 1998 Ford Expedition, it has a 30 gallon tank, she used to like to drive it til it was nearly empty, now even half a tank is over $50.... at least she is close enough to work she can walk when the sun shines or when she dont need to drive to another town in the vicinity...

Most all my rigs have always had double tanks, mostly 2 ->20's but i have always tried to keep at least one tank full depending where work was taking me, sometimes that was not possible to do all week long and still get to the job site and home at a decent hour.... and we must not forget the slip tank or the jerry cans for the sawmill i have...... it is getting to the point of looking into a different occupation again.... and the season is just about to get started for me.

89 oct was $3.65 yesterday, i did not go look today.....

William
Idaho


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Premium 4.26,diesel 4.50/gal.


----------



## billy (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe Meester Boosh can ask Sodom Arabia for some help.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have said for a long time "When is it gonna be $5"

Perhaps I should change my tune to . . .$10 . .???


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok, here in Canada, we pay a lot more for gas because of extra taxes...I pay $140 Cdn to fill my Dodge Ram 2500, and the dollar is at par right now! Get prepared, because the only direction from here is UP!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

adamtheha said:


> Ok, here in Canada, we pay a lot more for gas because of extra taxes...I pay $140 Cdn to fill my Dodge Ram 2500, and the dollar is at par right now! Get prepared, because the only direction from here is UP!


For those in the US thats $140 a liter wich would be around $5.60 a Gal.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

no1cowboy said:


> For those in the US thats $140 a liter wich would be around $5.60 a Gal.


:grit:That hurts. Ya know I wonder how much it actually costs the Middle East to produce a barrel of oil, hmm maybe I don't, I don't need another reason to be mad at them.:flame:


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

Just so you stay real mad.....................
some of those wells produce a barrel of crude for less than $2.00 :grump:


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> I just hit a new record for filling my F150 -- $70.00 and thats at $3.31 a gal - they're saying $4.00 by summer. Luckliy I live very close to work and only fill up about every 3 weeks. Prior to us moving 2 years ago to be nearer both my wife's and my job I was filling up twice a week - Thank God I'm not doing that anymore!


How close to work? Can you ride a bike?

I live 20 miles from work. 20 very hilly miles. I cant handle 20 hilly miles twice a day.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

$82.00 F150 4x4 today


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

My son-in-law can no longer fill up his F150. The pump automatically shuts off each time at $75. Expect the station will eventually have to raise the pump pay limit to $100.

I still get by for $50 for my Ranger but pay cash so no auto shutoff.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

39 gals at 4.49 today. That uuuh 175.11

Love my F350, hate when the fuel bill shows up.


----------



## Zelix (May 6, 2008)

Its almost more cost effective to just stay home then going to work these days. It's ridiculous.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have two vehicles with 40 gallon tanks, and honestly cant tell you what it costs to fill them. I only buy about 8 gallons at a time. 8 gallons gets you a free 20 oz soda at our local station. 3.69 here for reg unlead last night. Curious to see what it will be today. I drive a company vehicle back & forth to work, so my main reason for driving our cars is shopping,fshing, hunting, and such. Time to get out my mountain bike and buy one of those pull cart for the back.


----------

